# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Попытка обновления платформы - нужна помощь (Уровень - Блондинка)

## Lurye

Добрый день!

Пыталась отправить отчет в ФСС, однако формы в программе устарели, 1С просит обновления, автоматическое не проходит.

Скачать с форума Технологическую платформу 8.3.9.1818_Complex - видимо не совсем то, много файлов, cf не нашла.

Прикрепляю принт скрин из 1 С.

Пожалуйста, подскажите, откуда могу скачать обновление, совсем запуталась.

Заранее большое спасибо!!

http://s42.radikal.ru/i096/1610/83/3205d0329ab0.png

п.с. Фото тоже не получилось вставить ((( беда

В общем,  1 с пишет, что для обновления версии требуется платформа не ниже 8.3.8.1747
у меня - 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.6.2530)

----------


## avm3110

> у меня - 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.6.2530)


А почему не скачать отсюда - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D1%83!/page20
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.8.2137 от 28.09.2016  
RePack Технологической платформы для Windows (установка, уже вылеченная, авторская сборка)

И не париться?

ПыСы.. Только тут нет cf-файла. cfu-файл это для обновление конфигурации. "Конфигурация" и "платформа" - это разные вещи

----------

Lurye (13.10.2016)

----------


## Online_Z

если нужно обновить платформу, то причем тут cf файл?
ставьте платформу, это должен быть setup.exe
кстати, на скрине у вас конфигурация 3.0.44.140. 
в этом релизе появилась новая фича - проверка легальности получения установленного обновления.
будьте готовы, что 1С захочет проверить наличие подписки ИТС на сайте и будет выносить мозг сообщениями, типа "Подключите интернет-поддержку" или "Обнаружено неправомерное использование..."

----------

Lurye (13.10.2016)

----------


## Lurye

> если нужно обновить платформу, то причем тут cf файл?
> ставьте платформу, это должен быть setup.exe
> кстати, на скрине у вас конфигурация 3.0.44.140. 
> в этом релизе появилась новая фича - проверка легальности получения установленного обновления.
> будьте готовы, что 1С захочет проверить наличие подписки ИТС на сайте и будет выносить мозг сообщениями, типа "Подключите интернет-поддержку" или "Обнаружено неправомерное использование..."


Скачала, обновила, спасибо!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как теперь обновить конфигурацию до версии  3 0 44 124

----------


## Семен2014

> Скачала, обновила, спасибо!
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как теперь обновить конфигурацию до версии  3 0 44 124


Скачать обновление с http://www.unibytes.com/folder/4KHDJfEct8-B установить.
Но я Вас расстрою в 3.0.44.124 еще не было 4 фсс она вроде только с 3.0.44.140 появилась, как и сзв-м новая.

----------

Lurye (13.10.2016)

----------


## Lurye

Спасибо. скачала, поставила.
выскочило окно : обнаружено неправомерное использование ...
это чревато или как-то срочно мне нужно что-то испраивть (в настройках или где-т еще?)

----------


## Lurye

Обнаружено неправомерное использование данного программного продукта.

Для выяснения причины обратитесь к партнеру 1С, с которым у вас заключен договор сопровождения, или напишите сообщение в техническую поддержку. Для подготовки сообщения используйте ссылку «Сообщение в службу технической поддержки» в разделе администрирования на панели «Интернет-поддержка пользователей».

Для дальнейшей работы с программой, пожалуйста, выполните условия сопровождения и повторите проверку правомерности использования программного продукта.

----------


## Online_Z

так я же еще  в первом посте предупреждал, что у 1С появилась новая фича - проверка легальности получения установленного обновления.
будьте готовы, что 1С захочет проверить наличие подписки ИТС на сайте и будет выносить мозг сообщениями, типа "Подключите интернет-поддержку" или "Обнаружено неправомерное использование..."

----------


## Lurye

беда. ну в общем-то пусть выносит, главное, чтоб этим все ограничилось.

----------


## Lurye

и какую стоит выбрать? теперь ставлю 140... ))

BP83_3.0.44.140_1CD.zip (275.69 MB)
BP83_3.0.44.140_CF.zip (260.21 MB)
BP83_3.0.44.140_SUPER_setup.zip (1.07 GB)
BP83_3.0.44.140_setup.zip (854.46 MB)
BP83_3.0.44.140_updsetup.zip (61.21 MB)
BP83_3.0.44.140_updstp_20.zip (246.33 MB)
BP83_3.0.44.140_updstpb.zip (7.71 MB)
BP83_3.0.44.140_updstpo.zip (7.74 MB)
BP83_3.0.44.155_updsetup.zip (47.18 MB)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Берите
BP83_3.0.44.140_CF.zip (260.21 MB)

----------

Lurye (13.10.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Семен2014

> и какую стоит выбрать? теперь ставлю 140... ))
> 
> BP83_3.0.44.155_updsetup.zip (47.18 MB)


лучше сразу 155 ставить. так что вот этот.

----------


## alexandr_ll

updsetup. для перехода с 124 релиза не пойдет, нужно полный файл конфигурации

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Online_Z

> updsetup. для перехода с 124 релиза не пойдет, нужно полный файл конфигурации


почему это?
3.0.44.155 штатно устанавливается на 3.0.44.124 и даже на более ранние релизы вплоть до 3.0.44.102 включительно

----------


## Online_Z

> беда. ну в общем-то пусть выносит, главное, чтоб этим все ограничилось.


работать программа не перестанет, но будет мучать сообщениями

----------


## alexandr_ll

> почему это?
> 3.0.44.155 штатно устанавливается на 3.0.44.124 и даже на более ранние релизы вплоть до 3.0.44.102 включительно


Действительно! Прошу пардону!

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## lobster

ПРИВЕТСТВУЮ ВСЕХ. стоит 8.3.5 - пишет надо не ниже 8.3.8 Что надо сделать? Что скачать. База обновляется. А вот что с платформой и как? Можно подробнее, что скачать? не ссылкой на все файлы))) Заранее спасибо!!!! 32 разрядная система.

----------


## avm3110

> ПРИВЕТСТВУЮ ВСЕХ. стоит 8.3.5 - пишет надо не ниже 8.3.8 Что надо сделать? Что скачать. База обновляется. А вот что с платформой и как? Можно подробнее, что скачать? не ссылкой на все файлы))) Заранее спасибо!!!! 32 разрядная система.


Пля... "Продвинутый юзер".... "Регистрация 01.07.2010".... И за 6 лет не выяснил, что ссылка на платформу смотреть тут - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D1%83!/page21

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> и какую стоит выбрать? теперь ставлю 140... ))
> 
> BP83_3.0.44.140_1CD.zip (275.69 MB)
> BP83_3.0.44.140_CF.zip (260.21 MB)
> BP83_3.0.44.140_SUPER_setup.zip (1.07 GB)
> BP83_3.0.44.140_setup.zip (854.46 MB)
> BP83_3.0.44.140_updsetup.zip (61.21 MB)
> BP83_3.0.44.140_updstp_20.zip (246.33 MB)
> BP83_3.0.44.140_updstpb.zip (7.71 MB)
> ...


BP83_3.0.44.140_updsetup.zip (61.21 MB)

----------


## Annie.K

Подскажите пожалуйста, как на чистую платформу установить конфигурацию и добавить выгруженную базу

----------


## Fltr

> Подскажите пожалуйста, как на чистую платформу установить конфигурацию и добавить выгруженную базу


http://www.online-ufa.ru/content/art...figuration-1c/

----------


## Online_Z

> Сообщение от Annie.K 
> Подскажите пожалуйста, как на чистую платформу установить конфигурацию и добавить выгруженную базу
> 			
> 		
> 
> http://www.online-ufa.ru/content/art...figuration-1c/


это как создать конфигурацию из файла cf (пустая база)
а Annie.K нужно загрузить всю базу со всеми данными, а те только конфигурацию 
предполагаю, что загрузить базу нужно из файла выгрузки с расширением dt
на это случай там есть другая инструкция http://www.online-ufa.ru/content/art...-from-file-dt/

----------

